# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Prosthetics from Steeper Inc., Leeds, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Steeper Inc.

Home page - steepergroup.com/prosthetics

youtube.com/SteeperGroupUK

Products:

bebionic, prosthetic hand

Upper limb

Lower limb

silicone

----------


## Airicist

TruStep 

Published on May 20, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Steeper Highlights 2015

Published on Feb 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Powered Exoskeleton Suit, The final build video, One bad "---" machine made from junk!

Published on Feb 24, 2016




> This is the final build video in the homemade exoskeleton model-2 series. In this video I wear the suit and show the final coverings and the fully painted and ready to go suit. This Powered Exoskeleton suit was made mostly from scrap material, and still work and looks great!

----------


## Airicist

A look at the Soleus Prosthetic Foot by College Park

Jun 10, 2020




> Using innovative Integrated Spring Technology, the Soleus foot by College Park provides natural movement and a superior range of motion for users who enjoy an active lifestyle – right the way up to people undertaking high-impact sports.

----------

